# Laptop Charger Needed



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Howsit fellow forumites. 

So the charger of my old laptop decided to give in, and now I need a new one.

The laptop is pretty old but I need it to work so I can do assignments and study related things at home.

It's a Lenovo. Anyone know where I can get a charger for it without paying a lotta money?

I've got prices in excess of R300 just for the charger.


----------



## Derick (24/3/14)

Check out communica - just get the specs of your current charger - volts, amps etc. and go get a generic power supply from them - I've done that for an old laptop and charges the battery fine.


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

That's about the going rate. Even the universal chargers go for 400ish

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> That's about the going rate. Even the universal chargers go for 400ish seen one for 250 but looked a bit dodge
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk




Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Shot guys for the replies

Will check them out


----------



## Die Kriek (24/3/14)

Hey Riaz, your best bet is to look for a Universal Notebook Adapter imo. The older the notebook is, the more expensive a replacement part becomes, and harder to find. A universal you can use again when you upgrade. R300-400 is about the range you are looking at


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Hey Riaz, your best bet is to look for a Universal Notebook Adapter imo. The older the notebook is, the more expensive a replacement part becomes, and harder to find. A universal you can use again when you upgrade. R300-400 is about the range you are looking at



Thanks @Die Kriek 

I don't even think I can sell this laptop for r400 lol


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Riaz you can give Coben IT a try as well. They are in Epping Industria and they stock and can source things for you.


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

I have an unused spare Lenovo charger lying around from a previous laptop, which you are welcome to. It says 65W 20 V. The round thingie fitting into the laptop is around 7 mm in diameter with a yellow plastic surround at the end.


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I have an unused spare Lenovo charger lying around from a previous laptop, which you are welcome to. It says 65W 20 V. The round thingie fitting into the laptop is around 7 mm in diameter with a yellow plastic surround at the end.



Omg that's the exact one I need, with the yellow connector.


Matthee said:


> I have an unused spare Lenovo charger lying around from a previous laptop, which you are welcome to. It says 65W 20 V. The round thingie fitting into the laptop is around 7 mm in diameter with a yellow plastic surround at the end.



This silly phone. That's the exact one I need


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

OMG I feel another group hug coming on! 

Yes... yes... yes it is indeed another one!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Well then we need to find a way to get it to you, @Riaz?


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

HRH will be on business in the Cape Town area tomorrow. Route: Durbanville, Maitland, Paarden Island, Killarney Gardens. If there is an easy spot on that route where she can drop it off, let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

What's HRH?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Riaz said:


> What's HRH?



Her Royal Highness or wife or girlfriend. Finally some shorthand I understand!


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

In I'm in gardens, I can meet them someplace? Give me a miss call, we can discuss


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

Brave man posting a cell number in open forum. Off to do some prank calls err wait, what.


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Her Royal Highness or wife or girlfriend. Finally some shorthand I understand!



New one to me, I only know SWAMO = She Who All Must Obey

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/3/14)

johanct said:


> New one to me, I only know SWAMO = She Who All Must Obey


Thats funny ...... 

Because its true


----------



## Riaz (24/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Her Royal Highness or wife or girlfriend. Finally some shorthand I understand!



Lol thanks I need to add that one to my list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Here is your parcel, @Riaz. Suitable attired so the peeps at the counter can identify you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Here is your parcel, @Riaz. Suitable attired so the peeps at the counter can identify you.



LOL they will definitely recognize me when i walk in


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Have asked HRH to give you a tinkle or SMS with the name of the person she hands it to. Hope she remembers.


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Have asked HRH to give you a tinkle or SMS with the name of the person she hands it to. Hope she remembers.



thank you


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

@Matthee i got the package, all nicely wrapped.

low and behold, the exact charger i need!!

thank you, i really appreciate it!!!


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Geez this is an amazing forum, I'm sure if need a new liver I will get it here within 24h!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

johanct said:


> Geez this is an amazing forum, I'm sure if need a new liver I will get it here within 24h!



never doubt that for a second son

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Great, glad you can use it. The pleasure is all mine and the spirit is from this community.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/3/14)

Oh my word.... anyone guess what is coming again?

Yes my peeps... it's a group hug again!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word.... anyone guess what is coming again?
> 
> Yes my peeps... it's a group hug again!
> 
> View attachment 2455



nice one @Rob Fisher


----------

